

Moving from Android to iOS - ericchubb
http://thekeyboardjockey.tumblr.com/post/22073291832/moving-from-android-to-ios

======
nodata
> I switched for two reasons, the first being the much higher quality and
> innovation seen on iPhone apps

That's debatable. I'd argue the opposite.

> The second reason I switched was due to various software problems i
> experienced on Android such as the screen brightness randomly dimming and
> needing a phone restart to fix, and the fact that Android is installed on
> seriously underpowered phones that take ages to do anything.

That's _two_ problems:

1\. The carrier controlling the updates, rather than Google. (solution: get
Google to supply the updates by buying from the Nexus range and ensuring
you're running the Google ROM)

2\. Underpowered - which is rubbish, because he then went and bought an
iPhone. Not a fair comparison.

~~~
ericchubb
>That's debatable. I'd argue the opposite.

Go for it :)

>solution: get Google to supply the updates by buying from the Nexus range and
ensuring you're running the Google ROM

I don't think it's fair to expect the average joe on the street to be armed
with that knowledge. It's something they don't even have to think about with
iOS.

>Underpowered - which is rubbish.

I disagree. Samsung et al. have managed to flood the mobile phone market with
cheap and cheerful phones like the galaxy mini which purport to be smart
phones except that the hardware is so overwhelmed by the software, they don't
even do the basics right like SMS or telephony that a €50 Nokia feature phone
can do. It damages the reputation of the phone manufacturer, Google and lumps
the customer with a crappy phone that struggles to do something a phone half
the price can do in its sleep.

------
kaolinite
"It seems to me that Apple keep you buying the next iPhone by making you
really happy with your current one, whereas Android manufacturers seem intent
on getting you to upgrade phones by making you really unhappy with your
existing one."

I figured that it was by making the latest version of iOS run very poorly on
the old models, so you _have_ to upgrade.

~~~
shadesandcolour
Well but that's an operating system that is designed to run on newer hardware
running poorly on something that at least got the update.

